

OmniTI Delivers OmniOS to Replace OpenSolaris - bsg75
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Linux-and-Open-Source/OmniTI-Delivers-OmniOS-to-Replace-OpenSolaris-378324/

======
bsg75
And a link to the origin: <http://omnios.omniti.com/wiki.php/WikiStart>

